# How to become a member



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi how do I become a member so I can post in for sale section ect... As I've just posted wheels for sale but has now been deleted.

Thanks


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

How many posts do you have?


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Not many had a msg from one of the guys saying I need 50 post which I'm no where near that. Is there no way to become a paid member like the MLR Forum which I'm on

Thanks


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I can vouch for sunny he's a good lad just don't go to rotterdam with him :chuckle:


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol get your car ready for next year we will go again


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sunnyfq320 said:


> Not many had a msg from one of the guys saying I need 50 post which I'm no where near that. Is there no way to become a paid member like the MLR Forum which I'm on
> 
> Thanks


The paid membership is to the GTROC, but the forum is the GTR register.
They aren't the same thing, but enjoy a relationship.

So you can't buy your way into a selling position.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

sunnyfq320 said:


> Lol get your car ready for next year we will go again


Are you taking the urine you know I ain't got one yet :chuckle:
You going this year?? Ide do it different if I went again Prob go a day earlier and stop a day later and maybe a hotel in rotterdam not in the middle of no where


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

You'll have one soon buddy. Not going this year plus i cant win all the trophies will let others have a chance lol. Will be back next year....


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

sunnyfq320 said:


> You'll have one soon buddy. Not going this year plus i cant win all the trophies will let others have a chance lol. Will be back next year....


Plus that plastic cars going this year on a trailer :chuckle:


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol Trailer queen


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

There is no payment for membership to the forum but you do need to get to 50 posts without spamming. Any more than 10 or so shit posts in a day get canned. They're the rules really, you can't just dive in and post up a for sale thread as we like to get to know people first. It's not foolproof as a means of preventing fraud but it helps.

Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cheers will get my posts up. In the meantime will get someone to advertise for me


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

sunnyfq320 said:


> Cheers will get my posts up. In the meantime will get someone to advertise for me


That's fine (although it's not strictly allowed - again, see the rules) but they will have to take responsibility for all eventualities of the sale, comeback, complaints etc. etc. etc.

I'm sure you get the picture.


----------



## sunnyfq320 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes that's fine ***128077;


----------

